
US and China sign trade agreement - theklub
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39894119
======
kuharich
The set of trade deals covers areas like electronic payment services, beef and
poultry, compromising on some Obama administration stances but leaving
untouched bigger issues that could still complicate relations between the two.
The disclosure of the deals on Thursday evening suggests that the Trump
administration is trying to smooth relations with Beijing despite President
Trump's harsh anti-China language on the campaign trail. Under the newly
announced deals, China set a deadline for fulfilling its promises to allow
American beef and said it would speed up consideration of pending American
applications to offer bioengineered seeds in China.

